# Unzip Directory



## Develman (29. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mal ein kleines Problem mit dem Entpacken eines .zip-Archives.
Ich habe ein .zip-Archiv in dem ich die folgende Struktur habe:

Archiv
    |_verzeichnis_1
______|_verzeichnis_2
____________|_datei
____________|_datei_2

Das Problem ist, wenn ich Datei auspacken möchte bekomme ich ein Entry mit dem Namen verzeichnis_1/verzeichnis_2 zurück. Daher kann ich daraus kein neues File erstellen. 
Ich brauche aber das verzeichnis_1, da ich in einer anderen Methode Verzeichnisse durchlaufe und Dateien herausfiltere.
Habe auch schon versucht mit File.createTempFile() eine Datei anzulegen und per ZipFile.getInputStream() die bytes in die temporäre Datei zu schreiben. Die temporäre Datei hat aber dann 0 Bytes.

Vllt. habe ich auch zu lange vor de mCode gesessen aber ich komme nicht weiter!
Hier der Code:

```
private File unzipFile(File file) throws ZipException, IOException
    {
        ZipFile zipFile = new ZipFile(file);
        Enumeration en = zipFile.entries();

        File f = null;
        for (int i = 0; i < 1 || !en.hasMoreElements(); i++)
        {
            /* 
             * In folgendem Abschnitt habe ich auch bereits 
             * versucht eine temporäre Datei
             * Alles ohne Erfolg!
             */
            ZipEntry entry = (ZipEntry) en.nextElement();
            f = new File(entry.getName());
        }

        return f;
    }
```

Vielen Dank
BlackMagician


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/255281-zip-entpacken-problem.html

Wenn das dein Problem nicht löst solltest du es etwas verständlicher formulieren...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Develman (30. März 2007)

Hi Tom,
prima! Hat mein Problem gelöst!
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

Gruß
BlackMagician


----------

